# plows anyone?



## ATVDaddy (May 21, 2015)

I got a newbie question. I am planning to buy snow plows for my ATV. im planning to buy other ATV accessories too. Anyone here uses Warn plows? need your insights if its a good buy. Feel free to give other brand recommendations too so i can take note of it.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I've been using a 72" Eagle Plow on my UTV since 2011 and it's held up great, I did have to replace the wear bar last year. At the time I bought it from Promark Offroad the complete setup was around $530 shipped. Promark started selling other bands now but still seems to have some good prices.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what size atv you have?

where are you located?

what type of snow?
How much snow? avg at a time? How many times a year to plow?

Warns are good from what I have read. some problems with the first version of the power angle

due a search its all been talked about before on here,

I like Moose plows myself but also the BOSS ATV Plow looks real real nice.


----------

